# Brain fog



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

What helped yours go away? It's my last symptom of DR and it's a PERSISTENT one. I started taking Omega-3 and vitamin B-12 a few days ago. I hear those help a lot. So far nothing yet though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Im taking these plus St Johns Wort pills, 300mg. I think they are good.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Dont mix st johns with ssri's.


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Distraction made the brain fog go away?


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

It feels like mine will last for years.... It's intense


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Your asking it to lot her just distraction and then each week it Werk be less. 
It took me like 5 months but not 5 months worse. but each month better til I noticed it was gone


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

So this whole thing will go away? DR and the brain fog?


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

What was your experience with it? And we're you just distracted or did it actually go away?


----------



## yodawg (Jun 8, 2013)

Brain fog exists because of worry and tired nerves. Just dont keep questioning how intense it feels. B-12s and omega 3 helps, large amounts of Alcohol worsens and relapses other symptoms of DR/DP. Its the last of my symptoms too.

Also your time perception must be screwed, thats cause you aren't fully living your life. You arent focusing on things you should be and are focusing on DP/DR, which is an empty,constant unchanging feeling and when you live your life in it, concept of time makes no sense because you feel each moment like the same - empty, scared and wanting to get out. but when you really live your life, you have various feelings - hungry, sleepy, pissed, hungover, excited, bored etc and thus, you feel time. Stop trying to get rid of it, Is it physically hurting you? No? Then move on.

Also, watching days physically pass by but mentally remaining in the day 1 is unnatural and scary. But its easy to deal with once you understand it.
Thing is when you're normal, you have different feelings from time to time, you never have same feeling over and over again. This is an ignored symptom of DP. Understand the symptoms or else you'll fear them and think more and more trying to analyze them


----------

